# Cinema 4d



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

What is the price for this


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't find any prices on their official website, but it's somewhere around $1000-1200US.

I think you need to contact them by phone or email. See here for details - MAXON: International Resellers


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

There are different packages, Cinema4D Studio, Broadcast, Visualize, Prime. The prices vary for each of them. Obviously the Studio will cost the most as its the complete package.
But like koala said, you will have to contact them to find the prices.


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

What are the differences between the packages


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Prime*
Prime provides very few features and so is the cheapest out of the four. You can do basic animations with the tools.
Some of the most used features found in Studio that Prime doesn't offer are Global Illumination(realistic lighting), most of the dynamic animations and it also doesn't offer the MoText tool. (MoText allows you to enter text). Although there may be other ways to input text (I'm not sure).

*Broadcast*
There is a big jump from Prime to Broadcast. Broadcast has more features than Prime. It includes the MoGraph Tools which are not found in Prime. Some of the tools such as Rigid Body tag is available but is only limited to MoText objects. (You can play with gravity. for e.g.: create an animation of text falling on the floor and so on).

*Visualize*
Visualize come with plenty of tools to create some really good models and then create good animations. More rendering options, Global Illumination and other lighting effects are possible. However Visualize doesn't have many MoGraph Tools and it also misses most of the Dynamic animation techniques found in Studio (No Rigid Body).

*Studio*
Studio is the complete package from A to Z. All tools, from Advanced Rendering to Dynamic animations and MoGraph Tools. The price on this is quite high too.

Have a look at the comparison page to find out more: Cinema 4D Full Comparison.
Some of the terms (in fact most of them) might be new to you.

Btw you need to have a decent system to render images and especially aniamtions or else you will be sat there rendering a 1 minute animation for 12 hours :grin:


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for this information and I have downloaded the demo of prime ad you can input text but how do I switch in the demo version


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

thetechman said:


> Thanks for this information and I have downloaded the demo of prime ad you can input text but how do I switch in the demo version


I am sorry, I didn't quite get that !

What do you mean when you say "*how to switch in the demo version*"?


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

Because at the start when you first load up the demo it asks which version you want to use and I chose prime. Do you know how to switch to studio for example


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not sure. Try the options under the *Help* Menu. If not try going through all of the options. If there is such option it should be be there. :smile:


----------

